

Achievement Unlocked! - hanifvirani
http://evilrouters.net/achievement-unlocked/

======
statenjason
Site is down for me. Google cache for anyone who's having same issue:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:vaksAVJ...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:vaksAVJsSUQJ:evilrouters.net/achievement-
unlocked/+http://evilrouters.net/achievement-
unlocked/&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com)

~~~
tibbon
Any idea what the content was? It seemed to be all photos but the google cache
didn't get them

~~~
statenjason
Odd, when I posted it all of the photos were there. They were a list of
steam/xbox style achievements related to IT.

Looking at it now, it seems that the cache link expired. Googling the original
address and viewing cache will show a version with the images.

------
zdw
I've had "The Gift" for a while. I think car mechanics have that one too...

